# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر السبت 31 اغسطس " اخبار وإعمده "

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر السبت 31 اغسطس " اخبار وإعمده "
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مجدي السافي يجهز هيثم لمواجهة هلال كادوقلي

 اخضع المعد البدني بالمريخ مجدي السافي لاعب الفريق هيثم مصطفي الى تمارين خاصة بهدف تجهيزه لمواجهة المريخ امام هلال كادوقلي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكان اللاعب قد خضع الى جلسة علاج طبيعي على موضع الاصابة الطفيفة التي تعرض لها في مباراة المريخ الاخيرة امام النسور ويجدر ذكره ان اللاعب منح راحة عن المران الذي اجراه المريخ بالخميس
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
 تأجيل القمة لمصلحة من ؟
 ترغب شركة سودانى التى ترعى الدورى الممتاز فى تأجيل مباراة القمة بين المريخ والهلال فى الدورى الممتاز لتقام فى ختام الموسم ولم تبدى الشركة هذه الرغبة الا من منطلق المصلحة العامة التى تفرض عليها فى ان تقيم حفل ختام للموسم بما يتناسب مع اهمية البطولة التى تعد الاكبر من بين المسابقات التى ينظمها الاتحاد العام ,, فليس صحيحا ما تكتبه بعض الصحف بان المريخ هو من يخطط ويسعى لتأجيل القمة التى كما هو معلوم يفترض ان تقام فى الجولة الرابعة من الدورة الثانية , وتحديدا عقب اداء المريخ لمباراته القادمة ضد هلال الجبال فى كادوقلى والتى تعد واحدة من اهم المباريات التى يفترض ان يخوضها المريخ خارج ارضه تحت اشراف مدربه الجديد القديم الالمانى كروجر ,, فليس المريخ هو من يطلب تأجيل مباراة القمة وهو فى قمة الجاهزية البدنية والذهنية ليس للقاء الهلال فحسب ولكن من اجل السير على طريق الانتصارات حتى يتوج ذلك باستعادة لقب الدورى الممتاز من العرضة شمال !
 اعتقد ان الذين يكتبون ويروجون كذبا وبهتانا ويفردون الخطوط العريضة فى صحفهم بان المريخ يخطط ويجرى اتصالات من خلف الكواليس مع اتحاد الدكتور معتصم جعفر من اجل تأجيل موعد مواجهة الهلال هم اكثر الناس ادراكا وعلما وقناعة بان المريخ ينتظر بفارغ الصبر موعد هذه المباراة حتى يزيد من فارق النقاط ويقترب من حسم اللقب مبكرا بدلا من الانتظار حتى الجولة الاخيرة من الدورى الممتاز , وهذا مايقوله ايضا مدرب المريخ الكابتن ابراهومه الذى نجح فى اصلاح ما افسده الكوكى واعاد للمريخ هيبته داخل الملعب وقوة الاداء التى افتقدها فى عدد من المباريات كان اخرها ما حدث للفريق فى الامارات عندما تعرض الى هزيمة قاسية ومذلة امام فريق الظفرة فى نهائى الدورة الرمضانية ويكفى ان الفريق بعدها سار بخطوات ثابتة وحقق نتائج جيدة ومميزة حتى توج ذلك بالوصول الى المباراة النهائية لكاس السودان التى قرر الاتحاد العام اقامتها لاول مرة فى استاد الدمازين وهو القرار الذى احدث صدى واسعا فى الاوساط الرياضية ويجد تحفظا من قطاع كبير يخشى ان لايكون استاد الدمازين فى مستوى الحدث فضلا عن عدم توفر الخدمات الفندقية وكذلك وسائل النقل المريحة الى حاضرة ولاية النيل الازرق ,, 
 نعود للتأكيد مرة اخرى ان الشركة الراعية وليس المريخ هى التى ترغب فى تأجيل مباراة القمة لتكون ختاما للموسم وهذه الرغبة ليست وليدة اليوم انما هى رغبة افصحت عنها الشركة الراعية قبل موسمين تقريبا الا انها لم تجد الاهتمام والاستجابة من جانب اللجنة المنظمة التى كما يعرف الجميع تفضل دائما الكلفتة والعشوائية فى ختام الموسم ولا اظن ان الجماهير يمكن ان تنسي ذلك الحفل البائس والهزيل الذى اقامته اللجنة المنظمة وهى تتوج المريخ بكاس قديم تم جلبه من مخزن الاتحاد العام اكل الدهر عليه وشرب فى الوقت الذى كانت فيه مجموعة من الاصوات تنادى وتطالب المسؤولين فى الاتحاد العام بضرورة تأجيل مباراة القمة لتكون ختام مسك وفى احتفالية تشرف الكرة السودانية الا ان ( جماعة الدكتور معتصم ) ( طنشوا ) الموضوع ولم يهتموا بمايقال وكأن الامر لايعنيهم من قريب او بعيد ,, لهذا نعتقد ان شركة سودانى التى تتكرم مشكورة برعاية الدورى الممتاز فى كل موسم معها الف حق فى مطالبتها بتأجيل مباراة القمة لان فى التأجيل الكثير من الفوائد التى يمكن ان تعزز من عدالة المنافسة وتجنب الاتحاد العام اى تلاعب يمكن ان يحدث مستقبلا فى نتائج بعض المباريات , صحيح ان فارق النقاط لازال يرجح كفة المريخ الا ان الكورة مدورة ولايمكن لاحد ان يضمن ماسيحدث فى الجولات القادمة !
 التاجيل مفيد ولمصلحة الجميع ولايخدم طرفا على حساب الاخر كما يتوهم بعض الذين اصاب الكساد بضاعتهم البائرة , حيث ان اقامة مباراة القمة فى موعدها الحالى يعنى نظريا انتهاء المنافسة مبكرا على اللقب وتحول بقية المباريات من اجل تجنب الهبوط واداء للواجب ,, نفذوا رغبة الشركة الراعية ولن تخسروا شيئا !
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يرفع وتيرة الاعداد لمواجهة اسود الجبال 

ركز على التسديد المتقن 
 رفع المريخ من وتيرة الاعداد لمواجهة الاسود بمرن قوي عصر اليوم تحت اشراف مدربه ابراهيم حسين و بحضور كل اللاعبين ركز فيه الجهاز الفني على التسديد االمتقن في المرمي بمشاركة الثلاثي الحضري واكرم ومحمد ابراهيم بجانب النسور وشهد المران تالق لافت للحضري الذي ابدع في صد الكرات المصوبة بقوة في قلب المرمي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لدغة عقرب

النعمان حسن
وانطلقت الحرب الباردة تمهيدا للحرب بين بلاتر وبلاتينى

 الاتحاد الاوربى لكرة القدم وهو الاقوى عالميا ظل عبرالتاريخ يرى انه جدير بادارة الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم وبالطبع لو ان هذا الامل تحقق لكان للفيفا شان فى غرس قيم الرياضة بعيدا عن مظاهر الفوضى والفساد والمجاملة لطبيعة المجتمعات الاوربية ولكن احلام الاتحاد الاوربى فشلت بسبب الفساد الانتخابى لسهولة اختراق دول العالم الثالث وممثليها فى هذه المنظمة الدولية الهامة والتى تنال بجانب المقابل فى تواطئها السكوت عن كل خروقاتها للولائح الدولية.
 اخر المعارك الاوربية طالت الفيفا كانت الاكثر سخونة بين رئيس الاتحاد الاوربى يوهانسون وبلاتر عقب اعلان هافيلانج اعتزاله ويومها نجح بلاتر فى حسم المعركة بالرغم من ان منافسه الاكثر كفاءة وانضباطا منه وذلك (لقدرته) على استقطاب دول العالم الثالث وبصفة خاصة العربية والافريقية(الاسهل بين دول العالم بلغة (الحسابات)
 يومها قاد المعركة لحساب بلاتر رحمة الله عليه الامير فيصل بين فهد الاقوى نفوذاعربيا وافريقيا لما يملكه من مؤثرات عينية ومادية فنجح فى ترجيح كفة بلاتر على مرشح الاتحاد الاوربى رئيسه يث تمكن بلاتربعدها من احكام قبضته بالاصوات الانتخابية المعروضة اكثريتها فى سوق (يفتح الله ويستر الله) وهو ما لا يعرفه منافسه ممثل الاتحاد الاوبى ومن هنا دانت الفيفا لبلاتر بعد ان افرد كل قدراته فى تامين مواقفه بذات الاسلوب واعتمادا على ذات الاسلوب الذى عرف كل جيوبه بدعم شخصيات عربية من دول الخليج والتى تتقن هذه اللعبة
 لقد حل على راس قيادة معاركه الانتخابية بعد رحيل الامير فصل القطرى بن همام الذى اصبح قابضا على مفاتيح معارك بلاترالانتخابية كما كان الراحل الامير فيصل.
 وظلت دول الاتحاد الاوبى تدرك فشل اختراقها لبلاتر لرفضها اخلاقيا هذا الاسلوب حسب القيم التى تحكم السلوك الحضارى الاروبى ولعدم اجادتها هذه اللعبة ان ارادت فبقيت نفسها داعما لبلاتر موقعه دون ان تغمض عينها عن مطامعها فى ان تحل مكانه عند تقاعده الا انهم اغفلوا ان من عرف طعم المنصب لن يتخلى عنه بهذه السهولة الا اذا حل به الشديد القوى.
 لاحت للاتحاد الاوربى الفرصة عندما انفسم الثنائى سيد المعرك الجانبية خلف الاستاربلاتر وبن همام عندما توهم بن همان انه عندما نجح فى تحقيق حلم دولة قطرفى ان تفوز بتنظيم كاس العالم 2022 فتضاعفت مطامعه فى ان يرث مقعد بلاتر رئيسا للفيفا ربما لانه كان تحت وهم ان بلاتر فى طريقه لمغادرة الموقع كما يلوح من حين لاخر وتجاهل ان من عرف حلاوة المنصب لن يغادره (باخوى واخوك) فسارع باعلان ترشحه فكان ان قاد بلاتر اقوى معركة فى مواجهة بن همام استخدم فيها كل اسلحته بدءا من تهديد قطر نفسها بسحب قرارا الفيفا حول تنظيم نهائيات كاس العالم بقطر فاوعز للبعض ان يطعن فى شرعية القرار بحجة ممارسة الفساد ليصبح الامر كرتا بيده وفى ذات الوقت اشهر فى وجه بن همام كلما يعلمه عنه من اساليب فاسدة لاستقطاب المقترعين وهو ملم بكل التفاصيل لانه صاحب المدرسة والمصلحة حتى اصدر فى حقه عقوبة الحظرالتى كان يستحقها نفسه بحكم انه الشريك و اطاح بحلم بن همام بمساعدة دولته نفسها خوفا من ضياع حلم كاس العالم,
 ولكن على مستوى الاتحاد الاوربى اختلف الحال عندما المح الاتحاد على امكانية ترشح رئيسه بلاتينى للمنصب لو ان بلاتر تخلى عن الموقع مما سهل على بلاتر ان يعقد صفقة سرية بموافقته ان يحل مكانه بلاتينى فى الدورة التالية بعد ان اعلن انها نهاية عمله فى الفيفا وبموجب هذه الصفقة وقف الاتحاد الاوربى بكل قوة مع بلاتر بعد ان ضمن مساندته لبلاتينى بعد مغادرته واغفل الاتحاد الاوربى خطورة الثعلب حتى تكشف له اليوم الامر ليربك حسابات الاتحاد الاوربى .
 فهل سيفى بلاتر بما وعد به ويتنحى عن الموقع لبلاتينى.
 ولكن وما ان ضمن بلاتر موقعه بدات الحرب الباردة بين بلاتر وبلاتينى لتراجع بلاترعن وعده وكانت اول مؤشرات التراجع فى الحرب الباردة رفض بلاتر تحديد السن القانونى لاخلاء المنصب الذى كان يراهن عليه الاتحاد الاوربى وبلاتينى ورفض اجازة القرار ونجح فى ان تصبح السن مفتوحة وذلك تمهيدا لدورته الجديدة القادمة وكان ذلك مؤشرا واضحا لعدم وفاء بلاتر بما وعد به للتنحى لبلاتينى,
 امتدت الحرب الباردة اليوم فى صراع اختبار القوى حيث اختلف بلانتر وبلاتينى واصطرعا حول مقترح الاول بنقل كاس العالم قطر لشهرى نوفمبر وديسمبر لتجنب الجو الحارق فى صيف الخليج وبالمقابل اقترح بلاتينى ان تنظم نهائيات قطر فى يناير ومع عدم وجود فارق كبير فى المقترحين الا ان الامر ليس الا اختبار قوى للصراع القادم بعد ان اعلن بلاتر انه غير راغب فى الاستمرار الا اذا كانت هذه رغبة الاعضاء وهكذا تراجع عن وعده واكد بانه سيواصل رئاسته للفيفا لانه لن يعجز عن حشد الاصوات التى تطالب ببقائه.
 اذن معالم المعركة بلاتر وبلاتينى عادت على غير ما توقع بلاتينى الذى لم يحسب الدخول فى مواجهىة مع بلاتر.
 ترى كيف سيحسب الاتحاد الاوربى الموقف .
 ارى شخصيا ان بلاتينى سوف يتراجع عن رغبته فى الترشح حتى يضمن مغادرة بلاتر بارادته و يبقى السؤال الاخير,:
 من من قادة الخليج سيحل مكان بن همام الذى حل محل الامير فيصل ليقود لبلاتر اللعبة الانتخابية: الايام وحدها ستوضح الاجابة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كاسينو يتالق في مران المريخ و يهز شباك المرابط بهدف صاروخي

قدم لاعب المريح مستوى مميزا في مران الفريق عصر امس مواصلا تألقه اللافت للانظار واحرز هدف صاروخي في شباك المرابط من كرة ثابتة نفذها باتقان وكما اجاد في تمارين التهديف عقب نهاية المران الاساسي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*صيحة

 موسي مصطفي

 عرين الاسود !!

 وجد ابراهومة نفسه فجأة في مواجهة الاسود بعرينها وهو يقود المريخ في مباراة محفوفة بالمخاطر والاشواك!!

 لم يتوقع ابراهومة ان يضعه القدر في مواجهة مصيرية وخطيرة امام الهلاليين فتاخر المدرب كروجر سيجعل ابراهومة في وجه المدفع!!

 فوز المريخ في عهد ابراهومة في جولة الهلاليين سيدعم حظوظه بالبقاء مع المريخ والاشراف كمدرب عام مع كروجر ولكن خسارته لجولة هلال الجبال او التعادل فيها يعني خروج ابراهومة من الباب الواسع والكبير وكذلك فوزه على الهلال الاب سيحوله الى بطل مريخي!!

 لا نريد ان نحبط او نقلل من قدراته ولكن نقول انه سيدخل عرين الاسد برجليه اما ان يقتله ويخرج سالما تهتف له الجماهير او (يروح في الرجلين) ويقود معه المريخ الى الوصافة.

 لان خسارة جولة الثلاثاء و التعادل في قمة الممتاز باكثر من هدف او سلبيا يمنح الهلال الصدارة لان الهلال يتفوق علينا بالاهداف!!

 كروجر من اولها تهرب من مواجهة هلال الجبال فماذا سيفعل حينما يجد نفسه في مواجهة كاريكا ورفاقه !!

 حذرنا من مغبة التفريط في التونسي رغم مشاكله مع اللاعبين لانه افضل من ابراهومة وغيره فهو يعتمد على الجانب الفنسي والبدني !!

 الكوكي الذي تعادل امام الهلال داخل ملعبه كان افضل من كروجر ورفاقه وابراهومة !!

 ما يحدث الان خطر على المريخ ونمتمنى ان يوفق الاخ ابراهومة في قيادة المريخ في تحقيق الفوز على هلال الجبال!!

 لا نملك سوى ان نتضرع للمولي عز وجل ان ينصر المريخ في مباراته المهمة والخطيرة امام هلال الجبال لان خسارتها او التعادل فيها يعني ضياع بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

 متفرقات

 كروجر هرب يا رجالة وربنا ينصر المريخ امام الاسود!!

 استقالة سيد سليم من الاهلي مدني كشفت عن مخاطر يمر بها الفريق واعتقد انه لم ينجح أي مدرب في انقاذ الاهلي مدني!!

 اين ولاية الجزيرة من ما يحدث للاهلي الذي يسير بسرعة الصاروخ الى الدرجة الاولي!!

 الحقوا الاهلي فهو يغرق ويضيع!!

 استقالة العقيد طارق لم تكن في وقتها و على مجلس المريخ ان لا يعيدنا الى الاسماء التي فشلت وخلقت نوعا من البلبلة في النادي!!

 القطاع الرياضي يجب يضم له الاخ جمال الوالي الكفاءات ويبتعد عن حكاية زولي وزولك وفردتي وفردتك !!

 القطاع الرياضي يجب ان يكون رئيسا طبيب نفسي وقائد وفنان يجيد كل اللغات ورجل يعرف كيف ينقل اللاعبين من الاحباط و ليس قاتل يزرع لفتن وينشر اليأس في قلوب اللاعبين ومثبط للهمم!!

 ما يحدث الان فيه خطر على المريخ واعتقد انه سيجرف الاحمر الى المركز الثاني بامتياز!

 ان كنت اخي جمال تري المركز الثاني بعيدا عن المريخ والاول مستحيلا على الهلال نراه نحن مثل شراب (الموية ) لانك الان لا تملك ادوات تحقيق النجاح بعد ان جرد المريخ من (اب) اللاعبين ولم تستمع لصوت العقل!!

 لن نكن مثل الهتيفة ونجاملك لان كل شي في نهاية الاحمر سيكون على الملأ و امام الجماهير وسينكشف الامر وكل شي له وزنه !!

 والله المستعان
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كرات عكسية
محمد كامل سعيد
تراوري.. (بيه) جديد في الهلال..!!
 * تفاجأت بـ(رجفة) مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال وعدد كبير من المطبلاتية.. وهرولتهم بسرعة غريبة لحل الاشكالية المالية المتعلقة بالمحترف المالي مامادو ترواري لأجل الحاقه بمباراة القمة امام المريخ..!!

 * تصرف صبياني وضع الاسرة الهلالية جمعا في (حتة ضيقة) وصوّر النادي الازرق وكأنه احد اندية روابط الناشئين مع احترامنا لفرق الاحياء الصغيرة..!!

 * (الانبراشة الحالية) لمجلس الهلال للمدعو تراوري ما هي الا حلقة معادة من مسلسل البيه المصري مع ادارة نادي المريخ حيث تشابه الكبيران اسماً في (الرجفة)..!!

 * لقد اخطأ مجلس الهلال غير مرة مع كثير من اللاعبين الأجانب ومنحهم فرصة التبرم والتمرد ورفع راية العصيان وشق الصفوف بالتأخر في دفع المتأخرات المالية..!!

 * وفي ظل ذات معطيات التقصير تلك والمتمثلة في عدم دفع مستحقات اللاعبين سواء المحليين أو الأجانب تبعنا اعداد الفريق يتواصل بمشاركة الجميع ومضى الفريق في سكة الانتصارات المحلية دون التأثر بـ(البيه) تراوري..!!

 * لقد ظل الهلال يتفوق على المريخ سواء في الدوري او الكأس قبل ان يطل هذا التراوري على الارض.. وحتى بعد انضمامه لصفوف الازرق لم يسجل الرجل هاتريك في شباك الاحمر حتى يتعامل معه المجلس بهذه الطريقة (الانبراشية)..!!

 * هرولة مجلس الهلال وبعض اعلامييه لأجل حل اشكالية ترواري المالية والحاقه بمباراة القمة من شأنها ان تساهم في شق الصفوف..!!

 * خاصة وان احد من اعضاء مجلس الادارة ولا الاعلاميين المساندين لعودة (البيه المالي) لا ولن يضمن فوز الهلال على المريخ.. فهل يمكن لأحد (المتفولحين) ان يضمن انعكاسات الهرولة الحالية حال الهزيمة..؟!!

 * لقد اثبتت اشكالية تراوري ان مجلس الهلال لا يختلف في سوء التعامل عن المريخ مع ملف الاحتراف الذي لا يمر يوم الا ونتأكد فيه من حجم الجهل الذي تعانيه اداراتنا الكبيرة اسماً..!!

 * فليعد ترواري ولكن على دائرة الكرة الهلالية تطبيق اللائحة عليه ومعاقبته بمستوى وحجم الجرم الذي ارتكبه على الأقل ولو من باب حفظ هيبة النادي..!!

 * يجب على ادارة النادي وضع كل الأمور في نصابها وفرض الانضباط حتى لا يخرج علينا محترف آخر بعد يومين ليسلك ذات نهج (البيه) تراوري..!!

 * ان العمل الذي ينتظر الادارة في المريخ والهلال خلال الفترة المقبلة بالجد كبير لأنه يفرض على القادة سواء في الادارة او الاعلام الاجتهاد لتصحيح الأوضاع المقلوبة حالياً لتعود الى الاعتدال..!!

 * تخريمة أولى: اذا كان الوالي أو البرير يسعيان لزيادة شعبيتهما فان ذلك لا يمكن ان يحدث عبر الكيانات الكبيرة التي هي في قامة المريخ والهلال ..!!

 * تخريمة ثانية: اذا عاد تراوري وشارك مع الازرق امام المريخ فان تلك الخطوة ستكون هي المؤشر الأبرز لخسارة الهلال وبالتالي ضياع لقب الدوري..!!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سيد سليم: رفضت تجديد تعاقدي مع سيد الأتيام ولم اتقدم باستقالتي


قال الكابتن سيد سليم مدرب أهلي مدني أنه رفض تجديد تعاقده مع أهلي مدني بعد أن كان اتفق مع مجلس ادارة النادي على قيادة الفريق لمدة أربعة أشهر فقط وقال سليم إنه يستقل من تدريب سيد الأتيام وأضاف: مرتبط مع أهلي مدني بعقد لمدة أربعة أشهر وبعد  انتهائه رفضت التجديد لأنني سأغادر خارج البلاد والأهلي يحتاج إلى مدرب متفرغ وموجود معه باستمرار ولذلك اعتذرت عن عدم الاستمرار واتمنى التوفيق للأهلي وأنا واثق من أن الفريق سيبقى في الممتاز… يذكر أن أهلي مدني يحتل المركز الثاني عشر في بطولة الدوري الممتاز برصيد تسع نقاط فقط.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حارس هلال كادوقلي: لن نفرّط أمام المريخ




قال حافظ أحمد حامد حارس مرمى هلال كادوقلي إن فريقه لن يفرّط في مباراة الثلاثاء أمام المريخ في الجولة السادسة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وقال الحارس الدولي السابق: عتقد أن استعداداتنا لمباراة المريخ جيدة ونشعر بأن معدّلات اللياقة البدنية ارتفعت بالفعل.. فالاعداد في البداية لم يكن مثالياً وأعني في شهر  رمضان لكن الآن أصبحنا في قِمة الجاهزية والجميع قام بعمل كبير في الفترة الماضية والكل حرِص على أن يصل إلى قِمة الجاهزية بسرعة لأننا نعلم أن المباريات التي تبقّت في القسم الثاني من الدوري الممتاز كلها مهمة وصعبة واستمر: الصفوف مكتملة.. سنخوض مباراة المريخ من دون غيابات أو اصابات كما إن اللاعبين في وضع معنوي جيد وبطبيعة الحال ندخل مباراة المريخ من أجل هدف معين.. سنعمل من أجل الفوز ولا شك أننا في حاجة إلى اي نقطة في القسم الثاني حتى ندعم موقفنا لأننا نريد الحصول على مركز متقدم لنظهر أفريقياً في العام المقبل لذلك سنتعامل بجدية مع كل الفرق والمنافسين وليس المريخ وحده… ويحتل هلال كادوقلي المركز الخامس في روليت المنافسة برصيد 24 نقطة فيما يتصدر المريخ المنافسة برصيد 35 نقطة.. وكان لقاء الفريقين في الدورة الأولى انتهت بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل بامدرمان.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*صلاح مشكلة: المريخ مرشح للفوز على هلال كادوقلي



اعتبر الكابتن صلاح مشكلة مدرب المريخ السابق أن المريخ مرشّح للفوز على هلال كادوقلي في لقاء الفريقين يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في الجولة السادسة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وقال: الأحمر يستطيع تحقيق الفوز خارج القواعد في كادوقلي على الهلال لأن اللعب في الولايات لم يعد هاجساً للفريق الأحمر وخوض المباريات خارج الأرض ايضاً أصبح من الاشياء العادية بالنسبة للاعبي المريخ والأحمر عاد بالنقاط كاملة من مدني مؤخراً بعد أن حقق الفوز على الاتحاد كما إن الفرقة الحمراء التي ترغب في انتزاع لقب الدوري الممتاز تدرك أن الطريق إلى اللقب يمر عبر الولايات.. فالمباريات التي تخوضها على ملعبها قد تكون سهلة لكن المواجهات الأخرى أكثر صعوبة لذلك اتصور أن المريخ سيرمي بثِقله في لقاء كادوقلي وسيعمل بقوة من أجل العودة بالنقاط الثلاث من هناك وأرشحّه للفوز على هلال كادوقلي بل وبالدوري الممتاز.. أراه الفريق الأفضل في الساحة وأقول إن المريخ مرشّح لنيل اللقب بنسبة 95% وأتصور أن الأحمر سيحافظ على الفارق في النقاط بينه والهلال وربما تتسّع إلى أكثر من خمس نقاط… يذكر أن المريخ يتصدر روليت منافسة الدوري الممتاز برصيد 35 نقطة وبفارق خمس نقاط عن أقرب منافسيه نده الهلال.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الألماني كروجر يصل الاثنين للاشراف على المريخ


يواصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريباته الجادة استعداداً لمباراته أمام هلال كادوقلي يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في الجولة السادسة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويؤدي الفريق مراناً مساء اليوم على ملعبه بمشاركة كل اللاعبين وكان الفريق أدى مراناً ساخناً أمس على ملعبه عمل من خلاله ابراهومة المدير الفني على تصحيح الأخطاء التي صاحبت الأداء في مباراة النسور الأخيرة والعمل على تلافيها حتى لا تظهر في المرحلة المقبلة والتي تُعتبر حاسمة للمريخ.. وسيؤدي المريخ مرانه الرئيسي غداً الأحد ويختتم تحضيراته يوم الاثنين قبل أن يتوجه إلى كادوقلي صباح الثلاثاء لمواجهة الأسود عصر نفس اليوم.. ومن جهة أخرى تأجل وصول الألماني مايكل كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ إلى يوم الاثنين وعقب وصوله سيتسلم مهامه التدريبية مباشرة وسيكون ابراهومة مساعداً له في الفترة المقبلة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*أكرم الهادي يطالب مجلس المريخ بالتجديد للحضري


فاجأ أكرم الهادي سليم حارس مرمى المريخ الجميع من خلال مطالبته لمجلس المريخ بالتجديد للحارس المصري عصام الحضري الذي ينتهي عقده في ديسمبر المقبل ويشارك الحضري أساسياً في كل المباريات فيما لم تُتح الفرصة لأكرم بالمشاركة في وجود الحضري وكان الحارس الدولي أبدى تذمره من الجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء احتياطياً للحضري في الكثير من المرات وطالب بفسخ عقده مع الأحمر الا أنه فاجأ الجميع هذه المرة وطالب المجلس بالتجديد للحضري  وقال أكرم في حديثه إن هناك حاجة إلى استمرار الحضري وتجئ تصريحات أكرم الهادي مُفاجئة.. فالوضع الطبيعي أن يستفيد أكرم الهادي من عدم التجديد لعصام الحضري بحيث يشارك أساسياً مع الفريق الأحمر وتحول أكرم من حارس أول إلى ثاني بعد عودة الحضري وحل مشكلته ولم يعد يظهر بين الخشبات الحمراء فيما يفعل السد العالي غير أن أكرم طالب الحضري بالاستمرار وطلب من المجلس التجديد له وقال أكرم: أرغب شخصياً في استمرار عصام الحضري وأرى أن هناك حاجة إلى بقائه في القلعة الحمراء وأضاف: ليس هناك شك في أن عصام الحضري لاعب كبير واسم وحصل على بطولات كثيرة جداً مع المنتخب المصري ومع الأهلي واستفاد من مشواره الطويل في الملاعب وأصبح لاعباً ناضجاً وصاحب خبرة ويمكننا الاستفادة منه كلاعب لديه خبرة تراكمية عطفاً على أنه لديه الكاريزما وثقافة الفوز وثقافة البطولات وايضاً وجوده يجعل هناك تنافس بين حراس المرمى وحتى في التدريبات يمكن أن نستفيد منه بالاضافة إلى المباريات لذلك أقول إن المريخ يجب أن يسعى لاستمرار الحضري وأنا بطبيعة الحال لا أملك القرار والأمر يعود لمجلس الادارة ولكن من وجهة نظري أقول إن هناك حاجة لاستمراره ومن الجيد أن يكون لاعب باسمه وتاريخه موجوداً في القلعة الحمراء.. شخصياً سأكون سعيداً اذا استمر وقد يندهش البعض من تصريحاتي ويقولون إنني مستفيد من ذهابه لكنني أحكّم مصلحة المريخ وأقول إن مصلحة المريخ في استمرار الحضري لذلك آمل أن يتم التجديد له.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نائب سكرتير المريخ: جمال الوالي والفريق طارق لا يرغبان في الترشح في الانتخابات المقبلة


كشف السيد عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب سكرتير نادي المريخ أن الدكتور جمال الوالي رئيس لجنة التسيير بالمريخ والفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر سكرتير النادي بأنهما لا يرغبان في خوض الانتخابات المقبلة المزمع انعقادها في اكتوبر المقبل لاختيار مجلس ادارة جديد وذكلجنة التسيير لم تناقش حتى الان أجراء أي تغييرات أو تعديلات في دائرة الكرة ونوّه إلى أن الأمر لم يُحسم ومرهون بالخطة التي سيضعها المدرب الالماني كروجر في الفترة المقبلة ونفى أن يكون وراء اقالة الكوكي وقال إنه أبلغ المدرب بقرار اقالته مشيراً إلى أن القرار صدر باجماع كل أعضاء المجلس بقيادة جمال الوالي والفريق طارق وبقية الأعضاء وأكد عبد الصمد أن أصحاب المصالح الخاصة في المريخ تضرروا من اقالة الكوكي وقال: هؤلاء أبلغوا المدرب بمعلومات الهدف منها استهدافي وأضاف: علاقتي بالمدرب كانت جيدة وودّعته قبل أن يغادر إلى بلاده وأفاد أن العمل منساب في قطاع المراحل السنية وليست هناك مشاكل مؤكداً أن استمرار الجهاز الفني للرديف بقيادة  عصام الدحيش وعاطف منصور مرتبط برؤية المدرب الالماني كروجر والذي قال إنه سيجتمع بالقطاع الرياضي لوضع خطة متكاملة للتعامل مع فريقي الكرة والرديف والشباب بالنادي وتطرق إلى التحضيرات للجمعية العمومية المقبلة لانتخاب مجلس ادارة جديدة لقيادة النادي وأفاد أنه شخصياً غير راغب في المواصلة وزاهد تماماً في العمل في مجلس الادارة المقبل وكشف ايضاً عن عدم رغبة0 رئيس النادي جمال الوالي والفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر في العمل في المجلس الجديد الا أنه عاد ليؤكد من جديد بانهم سيعملون بكل قوة على وضع أسس ولوائح تساعد القادمين على قيادة النادي في الفترة المقبلة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عبد المهيمن الٱمين : صلاح الدين خارج حسابات النمور



في تصريح خص به كورة سودانية قال عبد المهيمن الٱمين مدير الكرة بالنادي الٱهلي شندي ٱن الإثيوبي صلاح الدين المرشح للإنضمام للنمور خارج حسابات الجهاز الفني وقال : هنالك تداول ٱنباء عن جاهزية اللاعب للمشاركة مع النمور لكنه خارج حسابات الجهاز الفني في الفترة المقبلة والتركيز الآن منصب على مباريات الفريق في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

صيحة

موسي مصطفي

لان خسارة جولة الثلاثاء و التعادل في قمة الممتاز باكثر من هدف او سلبيا يمنح الهلال الصدارة لان الهلال يتفوق علينا بالاهداف!!





كيف يعني خسارة المريخ من هلال الجبال والتعادل في القمة بأكثر من هدف تعطي الصدارة للهلال
انا ما قلت ليكم الزول ده بعمل لي طمام 
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

كيف يعني خسارة المريخ من هلال الجبال والتعادل في القمة بأكثر من هدف تعطي الصدارة للهلال
انا ما قلت ليكم الزول ده بعمل لي طمام 



والله ياود البقعه حيرنا دى محاولة احباط لن تنجح بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

والله ياود البقعه حيرنا دى محاولة احباط لن تنجح بإذن الله



تحياتي يا دكتورة
والله ان في اشد الحيرة من هذا السخفي الموهوم 
الزول ده ما عندو شغلة غير ابراهومة
يومياً شاني حرب ضده
لو عندو مشكلة خاصة معاه ما دخل المريخ فيها
ياخي ده قرفنا قرف

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المريخ سيتخطى اسود الجبال باذن الله 

لانه في رايي ان المريخ وصل درجة عالية من الاستعداد البدني والفني تؤكد بان اللاعبين لن يتحملوا اي خسارة بعد الان وسيتدافعون من اجل تحقيق الفوز في بقية المباريات باذن الله .
الايام القادمة هي ايام تفاؤل وابتسامة لعشاق الاحمر فاللاعبون ادركوا تماما بان الفريق دخل مراحل حاسمة في البطولة ولا يجب التفريط في بقية المباريات .
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

المريخ سيتخطى اسود الجبال باذن الله 

لانه في رايي ان المريخ وصل درجة عالية من الاستعداد البدني والفني تؤكد بان اللاعبين لن يتحملوا اي خسارة بعد الان وسيتدافعون من اجل تحقيق الفوز في بقية المباريات باذن الله .
الايام القادمة هي ايام تفاؤل وابتسامة لعشاق الاحمر فاللاعبون ادركوا تماما بان الفريق دخل مراحل حاسمة في البطولة ولا يجب التفريط في بقية المباريات .



نعم اخي الاستاذ نادر لعيبة المريخ يدركون ذلك جيداً وبأذن الله الزعيم منتصر وفي كل مبارياته

*

----------


## العكادي

*لا نريد ان نحبط او نقلل من قدراته ولكن نقول انه سيدخل عرين الاسد برجليه اما ان يقتله ويخرج سالما تهتف له الجماهير او (يروح في الرجلين) ويقود معه المريخ الى الوصافة.

لان خسارة جولة الثلاثاء و التعادل في قمة الممتاز باكثر من هدف او سلبيا يمنح الهلال الصدارة لان الهلال يتفوق علينا بالاهداف!!

كلام عجيب وغريب من سخفي سخيف ... وممل ... الله يبعدك عن المريخ ولاعبيه وإدارييه.. وأنت تقذف في الناس بدون سبب ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب محمد النادر
وربنا يقويك على المجهود الكبير يارائع

*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*  لقد ظل الهلال يتفوق على المريخ سواء في الدوري   او الكأس   قبل ان يطل هذا التراوري على الارض..             ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى

 
اكرم الهادي يطالب بالتجديد للحضري .. والزعيم يعلن الطوارئ للرباعي
لاعبو الفرقة الحمراء يتسلمون مستحقاتهم .. حارس اسود الجبال يحذر من الاباتشي وعبدالصمد ينفي الاتهامات
عبدالصمد محمد عثمان : لم اكن وراء اقالة الكوكي والقرار اتخذ بالاجماع
تصريحات مثيرة لجبل الجليد .. اكرم الهادي يطالب الحضري بالاستمرار
الاحمر مرشح فوق العادة للفوز باللقب .. صلاح مشكلة : المريخ قريب من الممتاز بنسبة 95%
كروجر يصل الاثنين
 طلب من الاحمر التعامل بجدية مع لقاء هلال كادوقلي .. ابوعنجة : الانضباط والايقاع السريع قادا المريخ الى التفوق
ابوجريشة: ليس هناك حارس جاهز في المريخ حاليا والتجديد للحضري مطلوب
حذر زملاءه من كلتشي .. حافظ احمد حامد : الاباتشي يسجل من انصاف الفرص
مجلس المريخ يعلن الطوارئ 
.. ويفرغ من وضع هيكلة ادارية ومالية
.. ويسلم اللاعبين مستحقاتهم 
علي جعفر نجم الشهر في المريخ 
سيد سليم : عقدي مع اهلي مدني لمدة اربعة اشهر فقط ورفضت التجديد 
خالد بخيت : نسعي الى الفوز في كل المباريات 
نزار ومروان يعودان الى التدريبات الهلال 
السادة : اعداد الازرق للقاء الاكسبريس يسير بصورة جيدة 
دائرة الكرة بالهلال لم تتلقى اخطارا بخصوص تراوري   
المريخ يواصل التحضيرات للاسود .. جبل الجليد يوجه رسالة الى السد العالي ومجلس الادارة 
اكرم الهادي : الحضري لاعب كبير واستمراره سيكون في مصلحة حراس الفرقة الحمراء .. نرغب في الاستفادة من امكاناناته وخبراته والسد العالي يمنح اللاعبين ثقة كبيرة ودافع معنوي مهم .. افضل مصلحة المريخ على مشاركتي اساسيا ووجود لاعب يعرف الطريق الى البطولات يسعدنا
كلتشي يسعى للحاق بتراوري 
الاحمر يدفع بتشكيلة النسور في كادوقلي .. الفرقة الحمراء ترفض التخلي عن اسلوبها امام الاسود

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم 


كروجر يفاجئ المريخ ويصل اليوم برفقة مساعده كاستن
العابدي : سيدا سيعود قريبا وسليماني يعاني من كدمة بسيطة وتجمع روابط المريخ يرافق الفريق إلى كادوقلي
عبد الصمد : إساءتي لإبراهومة المسعودية فبركها أصحاب المصالح .. مجاهد لم يكن متفرغا .. وكروجر لن يكون له رأى في النواحي الإدارية
تحت اشراف ابراهومة .. المريخ يواصل تنفيذ برنامجه التحضيري لاسود الجبال
بلة جابر وتدريبات خاصة
ابراهومة يركز على العكسيات والتسديد
تقسيمة سلبية
تدريبات تاهيل لسيدا
السافي : لياقة اللاعبين البدنية عالية
العابدي : سيدا سيعود قريبا وسليماني يعاني من كدمة بسيطة
التحرك بالاثنين .. تجمع روابط المريخ يرافق الفريق الى كادوقلي
يصل عبر اللوفتهانزا في السادسة مساء .. المريخ يستقبل الالماني كروجر ومساعده كاستن
عبد الصمد يضع النقاط على الحروف : اساءتي لابراهومة المسعودية فبركها اصحاب المصالح .. مجاهد لم يكن متفرغا وكروجر لن يكون له راي في النواحي الادارية
التراس جوارح المريخ تدعم المتاثرين بالسيول
عبد الصمد يضع النقاط على الحروف : اساءتي لابراهومة المسعودية فبركها اصحاب المصالح .. لم اسع لاقالة الكوكي القرار وصلنا من الخرطوم واصدره المجلس بالتمرير .. مجاهد لم يكن متفرغا ولن ادخل في تفاصيل ماحدث والامين العام جمد نشاطه .. كروجر لن يكون له راي في النواحي الادارية وسنترك له حرية اختيار معاونيه وسيشرف على الشباب والرديف
العائدون .. تجارب مختلفة ونجاحات متفاوتة .. كروجر يسعي لتكرار الانجازات في المرحلة الثالثة مع المريخ .. تميز كلتشي يتحول من الارقام الفردية للانجازات الجماعية بعد العودة لكشوفات الاحمر .. محمود سعد يظفر بالكاس ودرع الانقاذ في التجربة الثانية وشيكوزي يعود اكثر تميزا
في الخامسة من عصر امس .. المريخ يواصل تنفيذ برنامجه التحضيري لاسود الجبال .. تقسيمة خالية من الاهداف وابراهومة يركز على التسديد والعكسيات .. العابد يطمئن الانصار ويؤكمد امكانية لحاق سيدا وسليماني بمواجهة كادوقلي
ميسي الفرقة الحمراء يصارح الزعيم .. حسن كمال : تعلمت الكثير في المريخ .. لن استعجل المشاركة والجلوس على دكة البدلاء ليس عيبا واثق في امكانياتي الفنية .. الكوكي لم يقصدني واسلوب لعبي لم يتناسب مع طريقته التكتيكية والحديث الذي سمعته عن كروجر حمسني للعمل تحت قيادته .. الطول ليس مهما في كرة القدم وانا لست لاعب سلة او طائرة وميسي افضل لاعب في العالم قصير القامة .. اتمنى حصد جميع الالقاب مع المريخ وهذا الثلاثي مظلوم ويستحق الانتقال الى القمة
كروجر يسعى لتحقيق الإنجازات في المرحلة الثالثة مع المريخ
المريخ يواصل تنفيذ برنامجه التحضيري لإسود الجبال
حسن كمال : لن أستعجل المشاركة والجلوس على دكة البدلاء ليس عيبا


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
ان كانت الاسود في الجبال...فالمريخ هو الجمال

ومباراة المريخ في كادوقلي لا تفرق عن غيرها
فالمريخ مطالب بالفوز دائما
كيف لا وهو قد حقق في بلاده انجازا غير مسبوق
لما فاز بالدوري بدون هزيمة ولا تعادل
فالمريخ (سوبر تيم)
...............................
كروجر لا يعرف كثير من لاعبي المريخ
تغيرت بعده خارطة التشكيلة
ولعله سيسعد بالبرنس جدا
فالخواجة يحب الجادين
كان ان رفض للهلال عرضا
وقبله للمريخ
الحروف الزرقاء خرجت تخبر عن قدراته وانجازاته
تماما كما فعلوا مع سيدا
وسيد ابوها وامها وخالها وعمها وحبوبتها وجدها
لو غير المريخ اسمه لخرجوا يتغازلون في المريخ
اغرب حاجة فيك حسادك اجاويدك
................................
البرير ومجلسه (ان كانوا يعملون) لا يثقون في كاريكا ولا في بكري(المدية)
والدليل جريهم نحو تراوري الحردان
الهلال يخشي مواجهة الاسبوع الرابع
وله الحق
اولفييه ليس كسيدي بيه
وباسكال بكل دفاع الهلال
وسيدا وجعتو شديدة
مهما كانت نتائج الاسبوع القادم فان مباراة القمة لو لم يؤجلوها لهم
ستكون ما بين المريخ المتصدر والهلال ال
اردنا ان نكتب الوصيف فتذكرنا ان قلقل قد يقلق وصافتهم
..................
ليس امام عبد الباسط حمزة الا ان يترشح ففي الانتخابات القادمة
الرجل الممهول تخطيطه مهول وماله مبذول
يمكن ان يفوز بسهولة ويعمل باقل من مهلة
ليت السيد حمزة يفعل ذلك
لو لم تعره الدولة لكي يصبح رئيسا لنادي الهلال
....................................
حتي نهاية عقد الحضري قد تهدأ الامور في مصر
الحضري لازم يعود تاني
...............................
محمد النصري والتنقيب عن الطرب
ولئن ضرب الناس في الصحراء البعيدة والجبال النائيات يبحثون عن الذهب بالات بسيطة واجهزة حديثة وغرابيل فان التنقيب عن الطرب لا يحتاج منك الا لادارة مؤشر الراديو او تحويل القناة التلفزيونية او شراء كاسيت او تحميل اغنية لفتي اسمه محمد النصري من كرمكول..كرمكول التي اعطت الطيب صالح القلم اعطت محمد النصري الطمبور فان كان الاول الراحل قد وصل الي العالمية فان الثاني اليها يمشي...محمد النصر حالة استثنائية في الفن السوداني فان كان الشوايقة حديثا قد تركوا شلوخهم المشهورة فلعلهم يتعرفون بالنصري...ان رايتم معجبيه وكيف يتفاعلون مع اغنياته لعرفتم ان هذا الشاب النحيل يخبئ مغناطيسا في حنجرته المدهشة واصابعه العازفة ...لم يكتشف كثيرون محمود عبد العزيز الا حين مرضه واوان رحيله ففتحوا افواههم دهشة من مشهد تشييع جنازته لما خرج عشرات الالاف يحتلون الشوارع كلها وهم يبكون شابا كان معهم وبهم وكانت حفلاته ملتقي لمئات منهم والاف يضيق عنها المكان فترجع مكسورة
محمد النصري يكون امبراطورية مشابهة الان تسير جماهيرها علي حبال سوطه تتارجح بالمحبة وتسقط في النشوة
النصري يختلف عن المغنيين الان من جيله بانه يتحداهم باغنية الطمبور مظهرا مهاراته في اضيق نطاق...النصري بلغة اهل كرة القدم (يراوغ في فنجان)
كان الراحل وردي يصطحبه معه في حفلاته ليستمتع بصوت وفن الفتي الفنان ووردي كان لا يجامل حتي ولده في الغناء
ومحمد يحترم معجبيه جدا ويصادقهم وكثيرا ما استعجب من بسمته التي لا تغيب ابدا معللا انه يخاف ان (يطرم) فيراه من يعدها لاجله
ان كان الشاعر يبالغ حين يقول :ادت الامواج بسيمة غير النيل انحدارو) فان محمد النصري قد جعل امام نهر الابداع سدا من دهشة تولد كهارب المتعة في عروق السامعين وتسقي الالف الافدنة في حنايا كانت بور قبله
وكحال المبدعين الحقيقيين يهرب النصري دوما من جلبة العاصمة الي رمال حلتهم وسواقيها وجداولها ونخيلها والي جلباب تربال فيه لون التمر خانس لبد
من فاته ان يستمع الي صوت من اثار مروي ما اخرجته حفريات ولا فك تاريخه عالم اثار فليستمع اليوم الي ود النصري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﺬﻭﻕ ﻃﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﻡ .. ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﺘﻮﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ


 ﻛﻔﺮﻭﻭﺗﺮ/ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ

 ﻗﺎﻝ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻝ ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺮ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ ﻟﻠﺼﺪﻯ)ﻟﻢ ﺍﺗﺬﻭﻕ ﻃﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﻡ,ﻇﻠﻠﺖ ﺍﺣﺴﺐ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ(ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻨﺠﻮ ﻣﻨﺎ ﻭﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﺣﻠﻴﻔﻨﺎ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺗﻌﺎﻫﺪﻭﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﻭﺗﺠﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ. هل نفعلها مع المريخ كما فعله امام الهلال .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قال لاعب وسط المريخ حسن كمال انه يتوقع ان  تتفجر قدراته ومواهبه مع المدرب كروجر وقال في حديث للزعيم ان السيرة التي  سردت عنه خلال الفترة الماضية حفزتني لتقديم نفسي معه بصورة تسهم في تفجر  مواهبي للمريخ وقال انه ليس مستعجلا للمشاركة مع المريخ حاليا وان جلوسه  احتياطيا يفيده كثيرا خاصة انه يجلس للاعبين اصحاب قيمة فنية كبيرة وقال  (لست حانقا على الكوكي وربما طريقة لعبه لا تتناسبي مع قدراتي) فهو محق في  اختياراته. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قدم مدرب الهلال طارق احمد ادم للاعبيه  خلال مران الامس طريقة مواجهة المريخ واسلوب اللعب الي سيحقق له الفوز من  خلال السبورة للاعبين وطلب من لاعبيه تنفيذ المطلوب منهم على الوجه الاكمل  خاصة انه يسعي الى الفوز للتقدم في المراكز الاولي باعتبار ان المكسب سيدفع  به الى المركز الثالث في حالة تعطل الاهلي والخرطوم معا.
وكان الهلال قد كسب مباراته امام الاهلي مدني بهدف نجمه المميز شعيبو  ويتوقع ان يوزع المهام على اللاعبين في مران الغد ولذي سيدخل بعده معسكر  مقفول وكان مجلس الهلال بقيادة كمال بلة قد رصد حوافز كبيرة للاعبين في  حالة فوزهم على المريخ في مباراة الثلاثاء بتقديم مبلغ مالي قدره (3) مليون  لكل لاعب تحفيزا لهم من اجل تحقيق الفوز على المريخ في مواجهة الفريقين  بكادوقلي والتي يتوقع ان تحظي بحضور جماهيري كبير من انصار الفريقين. 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

كيف يعني خسارة المريخ من هلال الجبال والتعادل في القمة بأكثر من هدف تعطي الصدارة للهلال
انا ما قلت ليكم الزول ده بعمل لي طمام 







و الله يا ود البقعة الراجل دا و محمد كامل سعيد من أشوف الأسماء بجيني إشمئناط في المصران الغليظ
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

المريخ سيتخطى اسود الجبال باذن الله 

لانه في رايي ان المريخ وصل درجة عالية من الاستعداد البدني والفني تؤكد بان اللاعبين لن يتحملوا اي خسارة بعد الان وسيتدافعون من اجل تحقيق الفوز في بقية المباريات باذن الله .
الايام القادمة هي ايام تفاؤل وابتسامة لعشاق الاحمر فاللاعبون ادركوا تماما بان الفريق دخل مراحل حاسمة في البطولة ولا يجب التفريط في بقية المباريات .











يا رب ما يخذلونا و يضعوا المريخ و جماهيره و دنانيره في حدقات العيون و يلعبوا رجال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا يجتمع بالسبت لوضع خارطة مباراة ليسوتو

يعقد  الجهاز الفني للمنتخب السوداني الأول لكرة القدم اجتماعاً يوم السبت  المقبل بقيادة المدرب الوطني محمد عبد الله مازدا ، وذلك لوضع خارطة الطريق  للمنتخب قبل مواجهة لوسوتو يوم الأحد الثامن من الشهر المقبل في الجولة  الأخيرة لتصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2014م بالبرازيل.    وعلى الصعيد نفسه أكد منتخب لوسوتو وصوله إلى العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم  يوم الخميس المقبل عبر الخطوط الأثيوبية فيما سيصل طاقم التحكيم الكيني  والمراقب الأثيوبي يوم الجمعة السادس من سبتمبر.  وستقام مباراة صقور  الجديان ولوسوتو بإستاد المريخ بأم درمان في الثامنة من مساء الأحد الموافق  الثامن من سبتمبر المقبل .

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور الرائع محمد النادر على المجهودات العظيمة . . . مشكور كسلاوي على الإضافات المميزة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

>◄ صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

 • خاطب الجهات الاختصاص بكافة الملبسات والتداعيات : إتحاد الكرة يحذر الوزير من مخاطر شكوى الهلال للفيفا
 • الهلال يتدرب بمعنويات عالية وجدية ويراجع أخطاء التماسيح ويفتح ملف الإكسبريس ويغادر لعطبرة بالإثنين
 • تألق لافت لبكري المدينة .. عودة قوية لنزار حامد .. والغزال يعاني من تجدد الإصابة
 • عبد الصمد محمد عثمان يكشف أخطر الأسرار في المريخ
 • جمال الوالي لن يترشح للرئاسة نادي المريخ وعقد كروجر ثلاثة أشهر فقط

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـمـشـاهــــــد :

 • في مفاجأة غير متوقعه من لاعب كبير : نجم مريخي يتهرب من كادوقلي وغضب وسط اللاعبين
 • الهلال يفتح ملف الإكسبريس وغياب الغزال .. لجنة مسجد الهلال تعيد شيكات المجلس المرتدة لهيثم مصطفى
 • بشة : شباك الحضري لن تكون عصية علينا في مباراة الديربي .. القمة نراها زرقاء .. والصدارة هلالية .. وهجومنا مولع نار
 • تدرب مساء امس على ملعبه : الهلال يستعد تقديم عروضه على مسرح الحديد والنار .. المعلم: مواجهة الاكسبريس لا تقبل غير الانتصار
 • فداسي يتطلع لنفض الغبار عن نفسه .. البرير يحل أزمة تراروي واللاعب يشارك أمام المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄> صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

 • مساعي لتأجيل قمة الممتاز : المريخ يتهرب من القمة
 • بكري المدينة ينذر الإكسبريس .. بشة وكاريكا يواصلان التألق .. مؤامرة لتعطيل عودة تراروي
 • وتتوالى خبطات (عالم النجوم) تتحصل على خطاب الاتحاد لوزير الاتحادي : خطاب الإتحاد يحذر من التدخل الحكومي في الشأن الهلالي
 • الوزارة تدين الإعتداء على صحيفة الأسياد .. والطيران يؤجل وصول كروجر ويضع إبراهومة في مواجهة الهلالين
 • اعاد لمواصلة برنامجه مساء امس : الهلال يعلن الطوارئ للاكسبريس .. عودة نزار وعلي النور .. والبعثة تتوجهة إلى عطبرة بعد غدا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

 • إستنكار رسمي وجماهيري لإعتداء البلطجية على الأسياد : البرير يزور  الأسياد ويعلن تضامن المجلس ويصف المعتدين بالعصابة ويؤكد بأن البعض أصبح  يلعب على المكشوف
 • (الاسياد) تنشر الخطاب .. معتصم جعفر للوزير الاتحادي : نريد حلا عبركم يحفظ الإستقرار ويجنبنا الأضرار
 • استعدادا للاكسبريس عطبرة : الأزرق يستأنف إعداده تأهبا لمواصلة إنتصاراته في النصف الثاني والاحتفاظ بالممتاز
 • الهلال يجري تدريبه الرئيسي غدا .. يغادر لعطبرة صباح الاثنين .. ويحل  بسلاح المدفعجية  .. الشغيل: وراغو أعادني للمريخ في 2009 والجو العام في  الهلال جيد
 •  تأهبا لمواجهة الاسياد : الاهلي عطبرة يواجه المهدية  ودياً مساء اليوم .. ولعرقلة المريخ : هلال الجبال يقيمون رحلة ترفيهية  لزيادة الروح المعنوية

*

----------

